# Mihajlovic:"Grazie! E' stato un onore".



## admin (12 Aprile 2016)

Sinisa Mihajlovic, su Twitter, conferma l'esonero da parte del Milan. Ecco quanto twittato dal tecnico serbo:"Grazie per tutto l'affetto. E' stato un onore".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2016)

Noi sappiamo tutta la verità Sinisa, tranquillo. Noi tifosi ancora sani di mente sappiamo tutto, non avere paura. Sappiamo che il male vero, il tumore, il cancro e il marcio di questa società ha gli occhiali da sole da un lato e la testa pelata dall'altro. Buona fortuna per la tua carriera Sinisa, un po' di fortuna te la meriti, dopo il viscido limbo nel quale sei caduto. Buona fortuna e fai una preghierina per noi tifosi!


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Aprile 2016)

grande sinisa, resterai sempre nel mio cuore, grandissimo uomo


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Aprile 2016)

Conferma ancora una volta, per chi avesse qualche dubbio, che è un signore!!!! Grandissimo SInisa, non meriti questo trattamento, purtroppo il duo incapace ormai è alla frutta.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Aprile 2016)

Dispiace. Certamente non si è dimostrato un fenomeno come allenatore (in pochi comunque al suo posto avrebbero fatto miracoli), ma si è dimostrato comunque una persona seria. Per qualche mese ha provato a dare dignità a questa squadra. Misione impossibile, purtroppo.
Gli auguro il meglio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (12 Aprile 2016)

Ciao mister... Non scorderò mai la tua corsa in campo dopo le tre pere ai tuoi ex compagni Dell Inter.
L unica serata in cui ho goduto nel vero senso della parola per il Milan da quattro anni a questa parte.

Buona fortuna


----------



## Blu71 (12 Aprile 2016)

Si è tolto un peso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2016)

Il mio sogno è sempre una conferenza congiunta Seedorf-Miha, ma penso non succederà mai.


----------



## DannySa (12 Aprile 2016)

Ciao e grazie, non è stato il top e non lo sarà mai ma si può dire soddisfatto di quanto fatto, una finale di coppa Italia, un Milan in zona EL nonostante il non mercato di gennaio, alcuni mesi fatti abbastanza bene con una rosa mediocre e riadattata in più posizioni, mesi e mesi passati nel braccio della morte di Milanello con partite che o vinceva o le giocava bene o era ancora più in discussione di prima e un derby vinto stranettamente (cosa che non accadeva da una cinquina d'anni).


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Aprile 2016)

Ok, non so se sia vero o no, ma non importa. Ho letto tutti i commenti, a parte un paio di troll nerassurdi TUTTI gli hanno detto le stesse cose che sono più o meno scritte qui.


----------



## Tahva (12 Aprile 2016)

Buona fortuna Sinisa, grazie per aver provato a dare un po' di palle a questa squadra senza spina dorsale, senza disciplina, senza carattere. Abbiamo capito che nel Milan se non sei servile non puoi durare...


----------



## Victorss (12 Aprile 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ciao mister... Non scorderò mai la tua corsa in campo dopo le tre pere ai tuoi ex compagni Dell Inter.
> L unica serata in cui ho goduto nel vero senso della parola per il Milan da quattro anni a questa parte.
> 
> Buona fortuna



Questo. Ciao Mister, ti ho sempre sostenuto e sempre lo farò. Grande uomo.


----------



## Milo (12 Aprile 2016)

Sei un allenatore serio e volevo portare un po di serietà e sudore in questa squadra, ma siamo piene di checche e mafia, e quindi uno serio come te non poteva durare.

Spero col cuore che avrai comunque successo e che questa disavventura a causa della scellerata dirigenza non sia d'intralcio alla tua carriera


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Aprile 2016)

Come allenatore niente di che.. invece come uomo da applausi.


----------



## Brain84 (12 Aprile 2016)

Boh per me è un grave errore, con Sinisa avrei aperto un ciclo


----------



## smallball (12 Aprile 2016)

chapeau,sei stato un signore


----------



## sballotello (12 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> grande sinisa, resterai sempre nel mio cuore, grandissimo uomo



Sono d'accordo


----------



## Dany20 (12 Aprile 2016)

Dispiace moltissimo perché potevi giocarti la coppa Italia. Comunque onore a te. La squadra era questa. Non si poteva fare di più. Buona fortuna.


----------



## Ecthelion (12 Aprile 2016)

Non credo avresti potuto fare molto di più, con mezza squadra a cui stavi sinceramente sui c.....ni. Se poi aggiungiamo alla ricetta Balotelli e Boateng credo che il piatto sarebbe stato velenoso per chiunque.


----------



## mistergao (12 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic, su Twitter, conferma l'esonero da parte del Milan. Ecco quanto twittato dal tecnico serbo:"Grazie per tutto l'affetto. E' stato un onore".



Nulla da dire: un'uscita da signore.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il mio sogno è sempre una conferenza congiunta Seedorf-Miha, ma penso non succederà mai.



Ma guarda che se la fanno si aggiunge anche Inzaghi, apre il libro e ci divertiamo...
Comunque no, non la faranno mai, anche perchè suppongo ci siano delle clausole contrattuali ben precise che devono rispettare anche dopo avere lasciato la società.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Aprile 2016)

buona fortuna, non era il top ma si era guadagnato il mio rispetto!


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Aprile 2016)

Dimostra un altra volta di essere un vero uomo ... vedrete che appena gli scadrà il contratto parlerà .


----------



## Milanforever63 (12 Aprile 2016)

Grazie di tutto Sinisa ... oltre alle 3 pere all'Inter ricorderò quando voleva strozzare Balotelli a fine partita


----------



## wildfrank (12 Aprile 2016)

Questo esonero conferma una volta di più che al Milan, gente con la schiena diritta non può stare. Comunque, Sinisa: sei riuscito a conquistare il rispetto di molti tifosi e questo ha grande valore; e quando tornerai a S.Siro, spero che striscioni e ovazioni ti accolgano, alla faccia di Berlusconi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Aprile 2016)

Allenatore che non avrebbe mai dovuto sedere sulla nostra panchina, per storia e risultati precedenti,
ma ha dimostrato di essere un tecnico con medie capacità, per me non ha nulla da invidiare ad un Allegri,

come si sapeva si è confermato un uomo vero, e di questi dalle parti di Milanello ultimamente se ne sono visti ben pochi.

Certamente i suoi risultati non erano da esonero prima della fine del campionato, ma certamente è quello che si meritano tutti quelli che pretendono di sedersi sulla nostra panchina ad allenare invece che a seguire le buffonate dirigenziali.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Aprile 2016)

Grazie Sinisa, NOI sappiamo che hai dato tutto e che non è colpa tua.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Aprile 2016)

Ah, e comunque su Twitter io non ho trovato niente. Non credo nemmeno abbia un profilo!


----------



## Julian4674 (12 Aprile 2016)

non rimarrai nei miei ricordi, non arrivi neanche a sfiorare la bravura dei grandi del milan, ma ti sei impegnato e sei resistito in un clima impossibile. hai fatto il massimo che potevi, stare in zona el e in finale di coppa italia con una squadra di serie b non è affatto male


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (12 Aprile 2016)

Non un fenomeno, probabilmente, ma certamente una persona seria, gli auguro tutto il meglio per la sua carriera.


----------



## Lo Gnu (12 Aprile 2016)

Uomo vero. Ti ricorderò sempre per la tua immensa onestà intellettuale. Ti porterò comunque nel cuore. 

E soprattutto..grazie per il 3a0. In bocca al lupo sergente!


----------



## Jino (12 Aprile 2016)

Ce l'ha messa tutta. Grazie Sinisa, ci hai provato!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Aprile 2016)

Grazie a te, un uomo nel Milan non si vedeva dai tempi di Seedorf.


----------



## James Watson (12 Aprile 2016)

Grazie a te. E' stato un onore per noi avere un allenatore, anzi no, un Uomo come te in società. E grazie perché con la tua esperienza sulla nostra panchina sono maturato anche io come persona. Buona fortuna mister, questa società di pagliacci non ti merita.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Aprile 2016)

Un signore, un uomo vero.
Gli è stato chiesto da qualcuno di giocare con il trequartista ma evidentemente la cataratta, anzichè la demenza senile, anzichè l'incompetenza calcistica hanno impedito a quel qualcuno di vedere che il trequartista in rosa non c'era.
Gli è stato chiesto di giocare bene quando la qualità non c'era.
Gli è stato chiesto di arrivare in champions quando era obiettivamente impossibile.
Gli è stato chiesto di dominare l'avversario quando tecnicamente non era praticabile.
Il buon Sinisa si è rimboccato la maniche e ha trasformato in squadra un gruppo di modesti calciatori pascolanti.
Con uno scolastico 4-4-2 è riuscito ,pur tra mille difficoltà, a creare una parvenza di squadra.
Il mercato di gennaio poteva esser il punto di ripartenza per il suo milan : una volta trovata una logica di squadra 
andava rafforzata una rosa troppo corta nei ruoli chiave.
In tutta prontezza la dirigenza gli smantella la panchina e lo lascia senza ali di riserva in una rosa già priva 
di alternative a jack e honda.
Cedere suso, cerci ed el sharawi senza neppur trovare alternative è da pazzi.
Cedere il cagnaccio di de jong una volta che la squadra ha trovato il suo equilibrio nel 4-4-2 ( il modulo
che meglio si adatta alle caratteristiche dell'olandese dopo che per mesi è stato usato fuori ruolo o 
non è stato usato proprio) è da incompetenti.
Roba che non si vede nemmeno tra i dilettanti.
Alla fin fine miha si sta giocando un sesto/settimo posto con una rosa da sesto/settimo posto.
La sua colpa è questa???
In coppa italia oltretutto, pur aiutato da un tabellone favorevole, si è conquistato una finale che avrebbe
meritato di giocare.
Se poi il problema è che miha non piace come allena, come fa giocare le sue squadre o come si pone beh,
lo scorso campionato allenava la sampdoria e quindi era facilmente osservabile. 
Se invece, molto più verosimilmente, si voleva trovare un colpevole allora è stato trovato.
Ma ogni tifoso dotato di un minimo di ratio è capace di intuire come stanno le cose.
Per giocar bene serve la qualità. Se si chiama gioco del calcio ci sarà un motivo.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Aprile 2016)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ah, e comunque su Twitter io non ho trovato niente. Non credo nemmeno abbia un profilo!



Si quello è un account farlocco, c'è anche scritto: infatti nel tweet appena uscito dice che augura una bell'attacco di diarrea a Berlusconi....


----------



## ignaxio (13 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si quello è un account farlocco, c'è anche scritto: infatti nel tweet appena uscito dice che augura una bell'attacco di diarrea a Berlusconi....



ero venuto per scrivere la stessa cosa XD


----------

